# Magic Summer Repairs/Improvements



## orangegondola (Jun 9, 2010)

Magic Summer Improvements from Matt posted on www.savemagicvermont.com. Matt was cool enough to give us a full update and report of some of the summer repairs and improvements on the list for this summer. There is alot to do and Matt, Todd, Jim and Tom are working hard to get as much done as possible.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2010)

Those are very good improvements that will make a big difference.  Having the Black Lift up and running is a huge improvement.  Having another groomer up and running also helps them.  The snowmaking work also sounds sensible and realistic.  Obviously these aren't improvements that will make huge splashes for most folks, but they are very well planned out and realistic and sensible given their financial constraints.  As OG said, this is a good sign for Magic folks.  The worst thing they could do is to go overboard like some other their size did (such as installing a six-pack).


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks TB, I agree it is a good attack plan.  One of the cool things they are doing is mapping the snowmaking system as they go with GPS to ensure quicker fixes in the future!


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 9, 2010)

It's a good read! I find it amazing that Magic could be brought back to life after the dark days of  Boston Concessions.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 9, 2010)

Excellent.  Great approach.  Workin' it right!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> The worst thing they could do is to go overboard like some other their size did (such as installing a six-pack).



Ragged?

that lift did bancrupt the former owners.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Ragged?
> 
> that lift did bancrupt the former owners.


 
Yep.  There are some differences, but the point is that Ragged had been financially prudent and then went out on a limb.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 10, 2010)

Go Magic Mt go.  Enjoyed my visit there(and meeting Matt et al) this past season and look forward to visiting in the future.  I will wear my Savemagicmt tee shirt proudly all summer long on the lake to broadcast it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jun 10, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Go Magic Mt go.  Enjoyed my visit there(and meeting Matt et al) this past season and look forward to visiting in the future.  I will wear my Savemagicmt tee shirt proudly all summer long on the lake to broadcast it.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Thank you Alex.  Keep spreading the word & please let OG & I know next time you come back.


----------



## billski (Jun 10, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Those are very good improvements that will make a big difference.  Having the Black Lift up and running is a huge improvement.  Having another groomer up and running also helps them.  The snowmaking work also sounds sensible and realistic.



I guess I need an education, I thought I understood their ops, but from this, I must not.

Why do they need to get the Black lift up and running?  Even with increased attendance this year, the red lift seemed to do the job with diminutive lift lines.  Is this a plan to handle increased attendance?  (I sure hope so!)   

I like the focus on better trail conditions to bring the money in, so the rewiring for fan guns, mower for less snow to open and the smaller groomer all make sense.  This will certainly improve their regional reputation for variable snow conditions.

What is going on with getting the town to permit them to draw (more?) water from nearby?  I thought one of the biggest snowmaking problems was lack of water.


----------



## neil (Jun 10, 2010)

billski said:


> Why do they need to get the Black lift up and running?  Even with increased attendance this year, the red lift seemed to do the job with diminutive lift lines.  Is this a plan to handle increased attendance?  (I sure hope so!)


When I went to Magic I had no problem riding the Red lift until I hit the West side of the mountain. It was a pain for me to get back over to the Red lift without having to hoof it. Now maybe that's because I'm a snowboarder, but it was pretty annoying.


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill, Thanks for the insight your questions are very valid.  Hopefully I can shed some light. 



billski said:


> Why do they need to get the Black lift up and running?  Even with increased attendance this year, the red lift seemed to do the job



Most chairlifts (Even new ones) experience downtime during the season.  If red goes down, Magic is closed until it is fixed. (Or we skin but most customers want a chair).  Having the black will allow not only for backup but to give the red some downtime for regular scheduled maintenance.  There were also quite a few weekends this year with 20+ minute lines (Good problem).  The hill needs to cater to a slightly wider audience and while diehards don't mind the wait, we heard alot of "why isn't that chair running"  comments in the liftline.



billski said:


> What is going on with getting the town to permit them to draw (more?) water from nearby?  I thought one of the biggest snowmaking problems was lack of water.



This is on hold, there are a number of breaks in the lines that need to be addressed so that they are not pumping an increased amount of water and sending it into the ground.  This summer's goal is to get the lines tight and right.  You will see a marked difference both in quality and trail count from the planned repairs.

The pond work is a large capital expenditure which needs the partnership to go forward to happen.  Once again, shares, shares, shares.  So spread the word, save you pennies (we are) and buy lots of save magic tee-shirts and stickers and wear/stick them everywhere.  Tell everyone what a good time you have had at the hill.  The velocity is there and we must carry it through this season.  Look forward to meeting you this year and Think Snow!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks for posting.  Sounds like they have some solid realistic goals for this summer.  I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## billski (Jun 13, 2010)

neil said:


> When I went to Magic I had no problem riding the Red lift until I hit the West side of the mountain. It was a pain for me to get back over to the Red lift without having to hoof it. Now maybe that's because I'm a snowboarder, but it was pretty annoying.



Excellent point.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jun 17, 2010)

Direct from Magic's Facebook page.  Good work guys.

_sorry for the lack of updates. We are in the midst of an epic search for the elusive trailside parking lot leak. Somewhere in that parking lot our snowmaking line for the East and West Side cross the fire suppression system/hydrant water lines causing a massive leak when we make snow. We have a monstrous hole dug at the moment and still nothing. This problem has been an issue since 99 and WE WILL GET IT SOLVED!!!!_


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 17, 2010)

Just put a more complete update with pics on Save Magic
Think snow, buy shares


----------



## millerm277 (Jun 17, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Direct from Magic's Facebook page.  Good work guys.
> 
> _sorry for the lack of updates. We are in the midst of an epic search for the elusive trailside parking lot leak. Somewhere in that parking lot our snowmaking line for the East and West Side cross the fire suppression system/hydrant water lines causing a massive leak when we make snow. We have a monstrous hole dug at the moment and still nothing. This problem has been an issue since 99 and WE WILL GET IT SOLVED!!!!_



I have to say...I've never been, and hopefully that will change next year, but I love the spirit. People who care about their jobs and seem to actually want to get things done instead of just getting their paycheck. :beer:


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 21, 2010)

The leak has been found, saw it with my own eyes this weekend!  This is good, they can fix it and move on to the next project!

-D


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> The leak has been found, saw it with my own eyes this weekend!  This is good, they can fix it and move on to the next project!
> 
> -D



Great news!  How big of a hole did they have to dig?


----------



## billski (Jun 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Great news!  How big of a hole did they have to dig?


----------



## billski (Jun 21, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> The leak has been found, saw it with my own eyes this weekend!  This is good, they can fix it and move on to the next project!
> 
> -D


  OUTSTANDING - Less skating, more skiing/boarding!   

I hear the MWRA (Mass. Water Resource Authority) and BP Oil are calling you guys for help.


----------



## billski (Jun 21, 2010)

How's about a summertime AZ outing to Magic this summer?  A little MTB, a little hiking and exploring.  Bring your own chair, food, drink (no need to cost Magic anything)  kind of a chance to meet a lot of AZ'ers without three layers of clothing on.  Wonder if Matt would go for that?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2010)

billski said:


>



I saw that pic, but that was before they found the leak, I was wondering how much bigger they had to go to find it?


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I saw that pic, but that was before they found the leak, I was wondering how much bigger they had to go to find it?



Not too much bigger than that, it was found a day after that photo.  There is another large hole near a hydrant right above the base lodge, another leak pinpointed.:beer:


----------



## mtl1076 (Jun 22, 2010)

Billski:  We would love to host a summer AZ day at Magic.  

As for the size of the hole, it was actually a lot bigger than the picture and even bigger than when OG came by this weekend.  We spent a good amount of time filling parts in and creating a lane for cars before last weekend.  I would say it was about 3 times the size of the one OG saw early Friday am.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)

mtl1076 said:


> Billski:  We would love to host a summer AZ day at Magic.
> 
> As for the size of the hole, it was actually a lot bigger than the picture and even bigger than when OG came by this weekend.  We spent a good amount of time filling parts in and creating a lane for cars before last weekend.  I would say it was about 3 times the size of the one OG saw early Friday am.



Sounds like one heck of a hole!  I'm sure it's worth it though!


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 23, 2010)

These are awesome improvements.

If this is too time consuming tell me to pound sand, but could someone who knows the mountain well list out the runs that have snowmaking? Also the ones that need repairs before it can be used again? 

thanks!


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 23, 2010)

Newpylong said:


> These are awesome improvements.
> 
> If this is too time consuming tell me to pound sand, but could someone who knows the mountain well list out the runs that have snowmaking? Also the ones that need repairs before it can be used again?
> 
> thanks!



I don't want to post incorrect info so I will check with Matt or he can post it here.  Keep in mind he is very busy so it might take awhile.  

We should do an AZ day for sure, encourage new folks to come along, sort of a summer preview if you will.  I'll check with Matt, perhaps I can arrange for a behind the scenes tour so everyone can understand what the hill is working on to improve and deliver a more and more consistent product.  Let me know if there is interest.  I would also be down to ride, there are some great mtb routes I have been wanting to check out.

-OG


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2010)

I could be up for some MTB action at Magic, though I may be too much of a wuss to ride there...


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 24, 2010)

We can keep it mellow


----------



## billski (Jun 24, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> I don't want to post incorrect info so I will check with Matt or he can post it here.  Keep in mind he is very busy so it might take awhile.
> 
> We should do an AZ day for sure, encourage new folks to come along, sort of a summer preview if you will.  I'll check with Matt, perhaps I can arrange for a behind the scenes tour so everyone can understand what the hill is working on to improve and deliver a more and more consistent product.  Let me know if there is interest.  I would also be down to ride, there are some great mtb routes I have been wanting to check out.
> 
> -OG



*I'm definitely interested* and would even probably take a room at the inn.  I would suggest opening it up a bit, since you know you can only get a fractional response.  I'd like to invite my ski club.  Could we fire up a grille on the deck? - nothin' finer than dining while looking at the mountain.  I'd be up for hiking (that's my thing), it would give me a chance to get "more familiar" with the terrain.  Not sure what else "behind the scenes" would encompass.    Keep it low-key and on self-managed as the staff are working pretty hard.

This could be like a summertime "open house" for Magic, maybe bring in some other prospective shareholders - I'm all for anything we can do to save MM!  Who knows, maybe we could get a non-snow movie from Guy out of it.


----------



## mtl1076 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys, just catching a breather and wanted to check in.  

I would love to host a AZ/intro day at Magic.  We can pull the grill out on the deck and take it from there.  

As for snowmaking trails, it is actually a potentially very comprehensive list.  I will break it down for you.

1)  Trails we currently can make snow on (ie last year):
-Upper Magic Carpet
-Wand
-Trick
-Medium
-Show Off
-Carumba
- Lower Red Line
- Hocus Pocus
- Tube park

2)  Trails we have made snow on the past 4 years (my time here) and need some TLC but are otherwise good to go:
- Upper Wizard
- Lower Wizard
- Talisman

3)  Trails that we haven't made snow on but hope to fix this summer:
- Lower Magic Carpet
- Witch
- Black Line (from Witch down to the ledges)
- Sorceror

4)  Trails that have snowmaking pipe but are an unknown as to how good/bad they are (we will be finding out this summer):
- Vertigo
- Mystery
- Up Your Sleeve (Only a about two hydrants, but they are placed at key locations, ie big water bars)

5)  Trails that are long gone but we would love to piece them back together someday:
- Little Dipper and the old beginner area.


The remaining trails with the exception of a few greens aren't really candidates for snow making (Red Line, Magician, Slide of Hans, glades, etc.).  It is encouraging to see where we could be in a few years given more time and some capital.


----------



## orangegondola (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Matt:beer:


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot more than I remember. It's going to feel great when all the pipes are restored..

thanks!





mtl1076 said:


> Hey guys, just catching a breather and wanted to check in.
> 
> I would love to host a AZ/intro day at Magic.  We can pull the grill out on the deck and take it from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## orangegondola (Jul 5, 2010)

*Snowmaking Repair Update*

just posted on Save Magic


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2010)

Stoked to hear about all the progress being made!


----------



## orangegondola (Jul 7, 2010)

History part

Deux


----------



## orangegondola (Jul 11, 2010)

A little progress update on Magic's snowmaking repairs 

http://www.savemagicvermont.com


----------



## threecy (Jul 12, 2010)

I stopped by Saturday for the first time in a few years - for Magic standards, it's the best I've ever seen it in 10 years of visits.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jul 23, 2010)

Boom!!, rain can't stop these guys.


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2010)

Badabing!  That's the Magic Way!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Boom!!, rain can't stop these guys.



Awesome!


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 25, 2010)

damn that looks like some old pipe...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2010)

Newpylong said:


> damn that looks like some old pipe...



Did you think it was going to be shiny and new?


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 25, 2010)

Newpylong said:


> damn that looks like some old pipe...


How can you tell by that picture? Most snow making pipe looks pretty similar to me. I doubt I could tell three years old from thirty years old.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> How can you tell by that picture? Most snow making pipe looks pretty similar to me. I doubt I could tell three years old from thirty years old.



Same here...


----------



## orangegondola (Jul 26, 2010)

That's awsome!


----------



## mtl1076 (Jul 26, 2010)

Newpylong said:


> damn that looks like some old pipe...



Actually, he is right.  It is very old pipe, probably some of the oldest on the mountain.  We had a heck of time welding a patch due to the condition of the pipe.  It was very pitted, rusty, etc.  We will need to replace it soon, but 8" pipe is not in our budget right now.

Now how he can tell that from the picture is a mystery to me.  Up close it would be pretty easy to distinguish pipe this old from newer pipe.  

Off to tackle holes on Black line now!!


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 26, 2010)

Because most newer water pipe is 8" in diameter, is epoxy coated and/or galvanized steel, is colored, etc. It's fairly obvious this stuff is bigger and has been out there for a while. I can only imagine how bad the flaking is!

keep up the great work!


----------



## orangegondola (Jul 26, 2010)

mtl1076 said:


> Off to tackle holes on Black line now!!



Thanks Matt,

Keep up the good work!

-D


----------



## marcski (Jul 26, 2010)

Newpylong said:


> damn that looks like some old pipe...



might be old, but it looks like its still hard.


----------



## shpride (Jul 26, 2010)

marcski said:


> might be old, but it looks like its still hard.



There is medication these days that help old pipe stay hard.  :grin:


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 26, 2010)

marcski said:


> might be old, but it looks like its still hard.




thats what she said.


----------



## orangegondola (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok I wont fight the direction this thread is going in.......For exciting pictures of men welding pipe click Here!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jul 29, 2010)

Bam!!!






Matt & Todd getting after it, way to go guys!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2010)

That's an awesome pic!  Is it at the top of Magician?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jul 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's an awesome pic!  Is it at the top of Magician?



Sure is!  These guys are animals this summer.


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Bam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helluva a view from the "office"  :razz:


----------



## neil (Jul 29, 2010)

When I went to Magic last year I remember going past that pipe at the top of Magician a few times and thinking "Damn, thats some old pipe!" haha. And yes, I was too pussy to go down Magician too.

Way to go Magic...can't wait to come back this season!


----------



## orangegondola (Aug 4, 2010)

The boys have moved onto the hairy steep part of blackline where it parallels witch.  I will post a detailed update with Pics hopefully tonight on save magic.

-OG


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> The boys have moved onto the hairy steep part of blackline where it parallels witch.  I will post a detailed update with Pics hopefully tonight on save magic.
> 
> -OG



Keep the updates coming! :beer:


----------



## orangegondola (Aug 5, 2010)

What does the Red Chair have in common with trivial pursuit?
answer at Save Magic


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> What does the Red Chair have in common with trivial pursuit?
> answer at Save Magic



That's pretty cool!


----------



## orangegondola (Aug 9, 2010)

*Magic's Resident Wizard*

Read about Magic's Resident Wizard and his domain.


----------



## orangegondola (Aug 17, 2010)

*Groomer update*

Groomer Update

Don't forget to check in to see what Matt and Todd are up to.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 18, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> Groomer Update
> 
> Don't forget to check in to see what Matt and Todd are up to.



That's cool! What kind of work did ol' Grimace need?


----------



## orangegondola (Aug 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That's cool! What kind of work did ol' Grimace need?



Matt will have to weigh in on that one as I am not a mechanic.  From what I understand, the engine had not been started in a few years and needed a rebuild, in addition the hydraulics require total replacement.


----------



## orangegondola (Aug 22, 2010)

*Black Lift*

Black lift work starts.

Save Magic:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice, I hope the Black Chair repairs go smoothly!


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice, I hope the Black Chair repairs go smoothly!



Nice pic on Facebook:







source and credit to DS Lillard

4 sheaves to be replaced according to SMM.  Are sheave sleeves expensive to replace?  Like, how much $$??


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Aug 24, 2010)

My Magic t-shirt and stickers finally arrived yesterday.  Only took four months. 

I had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## reefer (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking good Magic. Can't wait to hit it up this season................... on multiple occaisions again.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 25, 2010)

jamesdeluxe said:


> My Magic t-shirt and stickers finally arrived yesterday.  Only took four months.
> 
> I had completely forgotten about it.



Completely my fault.  Sorry about that.  I was waiting on stickers for quite some time & the order got burried on my desk here @ work.  

Certainly don't blame Magic, they had nothing to do with it.  Wasn't this your 2nd order?

Apologies again & thanks for the support. This is me. :dunce:

Edit: Reefer, just saw the pic you attached.  WTF is wrong with us?


----------



## maineskier69 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am waiting on my Tshirt/sticker back order as well.
I will be watching the mailbox.



RustyGroomer said:


> Completely my fault.  Sorry about that.  I was waiting on stickers for quite some time & the order got burried on my desk here @ work.
> 
> Certainly don't blame Magic, they had nothing to do with it.  Wasn't this your 2nd order?
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you the XXL?  If so i still haven't place an order but haven't forgot.  Sales are slow this time of year & I just missed Jame's order & had it in stock.  If not, get in touch & i will get right on it.

Apologies if I missed it. Again me :dunce:


----------



## pepperdawg (Aug 26, 2010)

I see passes go on sale Sep 1


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Are you the XXL?  If so i still haven't place an order but haven't forgot.  Sales are slow this time of year & I just missed Jame's order & had it in stock.  If not, get in touch & i will get right on it.
> 
> Apologies if I missed it. Again me :dunce:



I didn't know XXLs were available??  My XL is a little on the snug side right now...


----------



## neil (Aug 26, 2010)

From a Facebook update Magic are testing the snowmaking on Black and Witch this afternoon!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2010)

neil said:


> From a Facebook update Magic are testing the snowmaking on Black and Witch this afternoon!



Sweet!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a few XXL's & will get more but it may be a while.  I still have well over 100 shirts to get rid of 1st.  This time of year is slow.

Yes, they are indeed testing up to Witch & Blackline.  Can we get a AZ group fingers crossed please?  I will report as soon as I hear anything unless Matt wants to do it himself.


----------



## farlep99 (Aug 26, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> I see passes go on sale Sep 1



I'm in on a Magic pass this year!  Can't beat it for $389!!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2010)

farlep99 said:


> I'm in on a Magic pass this year!  Can't beat it for $389!!



wish i lived closer, it'd be a no brainer...


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 26, 2010)

farlep99 said:


> I'm in on a Magic pass this year!  Can't beat it for $389!!




7 days of skiing covers it.  I've paid my off by January 1st if the snow is decent.

Awesome farlep99!  Look for me in a Save Magic shirt or a bright yellow jacket, we'll take a few runs.


----------



## farlep99 (Aug 26, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> 7 days of skiing covers it.  I've paid my off by January 1st if the snow is decent.
> 
> Awesome farlep99!  Look for me in a Save Magic shirt or a bright yellow jacket, we'll take a few runs.



Uh oh.  I wear a bright yellow jacket too.  But I'll be the guy sliding all over the mountain figuring out how to tele.  I'll have the alpine boards with me though, so I'm looking forward to doing some glades there!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 26, 2010)

For reference if I haven't flashed my mug enough around here.  












& if you see my new hat, say hi.  Generally if you see pom poms it's our crew.


----------



## pepperdawg (Aug 26, 2010)

farlep99 said:


> I'm in on a Magic pass this year!  Can't beat it for $389!!



Yah Seriously considering it myself


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 26, 2010)

From Facebook.  Damnit, damnit damnit!  I didn't want to post but said I would.  Good news is they found the problem areas & remain positive.

"_ugh......Well, I guess the point of testing now is that we still have time to fix it. Good news, all the hard work on Medium held up great. Bad news, found two more breaks on Sunshine Corner and some sort of obstruction at the bottom of Trick. Getting water to back all the way up to Witch and Black will have to wait a couple more days"_


----------



## billski (Aug 26, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> From Facebook. Damnit, damnit damnit! I didn't want to post but said I would. Good news is they found the problem areas & remain positive.
> 
> "_ugh......Well, I guess the point of testing now is that we still have time to fix it. Good news, all the hard work on Medium held up great. Bad news, found two more breaks on Sunshine Corner and some sort of obstruction at the bottom of Trick. Getting water to back all the way up to Witch and Black will have to wait a couple more days"_


 
You guys getting overtime paid with beer?  :beer:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 26, 2010)

billski said:


> You guys getting overtime paid with beer?  :beer:



I hope so Bill, if not I will be sure to buy them a couple!  Just want to clarify, the "damnit!!" lines were me.  Quoted it looks like that came direct from Magic.  Whoops, my bad.


----------

